# Make up what the above user dreamed about last night



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Can be creative as you want.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dreamed about doing a cannonball onto a field of cactuses


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Being surrounded by female alienz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Loop de loops


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

The sky rained beans.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Dreamed she was swimming through fallopian tubes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Walked through a swamp made of Mac n chesses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinkin salt watah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bought a bottle of Gray Poopon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

About expired beens


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sprouted leeves


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Attack of the beans.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The grilled cheese drove the van!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uncooked fishie


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

A TV report that beans have absolutely no nutritional value followed by outrage and burning of beans.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sheets made of meat


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mansion made of cotton balls.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Woke up from her dream only to realize she was in another dream. **BRAWWWMWMMMM**


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Digged himself into the sand seconds before high tide


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Dreamt he was at school and looked down only to realize he was the only one not naked. What an embarrassing nightmare you pants-wearing nerd.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Like always, the Miss America dream when he gets stumped with the interview question of what would you do if you were stuck on a deserted island with 10 other contestants


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Actually tootin a song for once!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dreamt he worked in a bar inside of a bathroom. Woke up and immediately started making plans to make it a reality.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dreamed of all human eyeballs turning into eggs, and an en masse return to the direct worship of the Helios by offering scrambled eggs to a holographic altar. And with that, awoke to the smell of eggs being prepared for breakfast.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drove a car shaped like a toilet


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Chewed chum, and battled the giant nose of snifferoo to prevent the destruction of the ancient egyptian civilization.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Baked cupcakes in used braziers


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hop-scotch hippity-fu feuds with the shenanigan monks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bettle sandwiches


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Spit pudding at the mayor and his wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went bak in time


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

BLT boot wars....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Served bevies to beavers


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Intense mooing sessions with alien chubsters.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was hit by a high speed ball made outta lead


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Went to the beach then school kids came and started eating seagulls alive.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Found a bar of gold in the parking lot


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Was the master programmer of astral nightmares; sent people an unsavory package upon their sleep.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That they fell for all of eternity


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sat on the street corner and said "sassafrass"


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dreamed of putin and rasputin hosting a poot party, and gassing the place with dangerous levels of unsavory gases (surprisingly; no one spilled their guts).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Someone wrote a check for one dollah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

giving a speech in his spongebob underwear while ants kept crawling all the powerpoint projector


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

That I cut Amon's throat.


----------



## Anjubatus (Apr 19, 2018)

walking through several dimly-lit old-style japanese rooms trying to escape the place, with occasional puzzles/writings and creepy mechanical sounds in the background... may or may not be based on a dream i had myself...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke wind at the town hall meetin during a quiet time


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Floated on cotton candy clouds.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Wandered away 26 times...


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Tied to a chair, and forced to talk to a headless girl.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Texted someone from the year 1845


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Consumed a whole can of Beenz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Popped wheelies in walmart


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Trapped in a wal-mart with a girl chasing after him.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

All the trees were plastic


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

The nomon became dual, and nothing happened....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Posted on this site through smoke signals


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

A fairy-tale life living in an idyllic countryside in a cottage.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drove a car made by Hallmark


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Robotic voice patterns giving the subconscious a very odd message.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Their computer mouse turned warm and furry


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Lots of Jungle fury, and astral aztecs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sliced a battery and dipped it in Radioactive Fluid


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Spongebob dared Sandee to paintball Squidwards house


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Morphing mutes giving the answers to the puzzles of life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Used a needle to inject orange joose in himself


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The carpet became lava


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Participated in the hot potato hop.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mac n cheese bath


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Planted dynamite all over her enemies house


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dynamic hashing of monkstaches.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Angry byrds


----------



## sirlistensalot (May 4, 2018)

Had to eat cereal with a spoon that was way too big for their mouth


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Debunked his philosophy teacher, and walked out of class with an A+ for the year.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Winning a race by running very slowly, but by using his knees as feet, and the race only being a foot long, but it felt like 2 hours.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ever-changing abstraction puzzlers, and a glimpse of an archetype in real-time (very, very interesting).


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

I finally solved rubix cube. Then i rode a horse off into the sunset


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Lawfully evil TJ sentinel reptiles battling with the winged Ps.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tried to mimic a loaf but failed


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Putting together a massive toothpick collection


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Chuckly delights and baby ducklings.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Theoretical physics.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eggshells that grow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Expired groceries


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Unable to boot


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Shoe-shiner with champagne tastes.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Using herbal essense , just like in those commercials


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Finally booted


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wore grilled cheese sandwiches to the beach


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Dandelions swaying back and forth with perpetual smiles on their faces.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Give his computer the boot


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Got a boot up the rear


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

They dreamt about the fact that fish were human sized and shoes were running away from their owner.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Has finally returned after a long hiatus.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Read 50 Shades on a microfiche machine


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Burgled someone's hamburger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beeped at a ded ant


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Shrewd riflers and long-faced xenomorph battling regarding an idea.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Old, smelly, bearded men grunting together in unison.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The minimalist dream


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

The gods screaming at the top of possibilities.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

He taught his class how to make molecular models from gum balls.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cut the grass on the moon


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

He shaved his bear butt to try and look like a baboon.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dreamed he was loved up by the entire cast of the The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

The world trembled around you falling into pieces. you looked up saw the dinosaurs hunt you. You jumped into the abyss and you fell into a grave of computers


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

...That he was part of a hieroglyphic painting on another planet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failed a semester of C++


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

being chased by a cyclops with an eye for you


----------

